# Viaggiamo



## Micia (17 Luglio 2010)

temperature permettendo si viaggia.
personalmente me ne andrei al freddo ma...vabbe...compromessi della  vita.

qui dall'olanda, la sicilia, il veneto, il lazio, il piemonte, scrivono tutti  i di'.

perchè non indicare quale dei luoghi che conoscete consigliereste ad un amico?

natura, arte, locali, ristoranti, indirizzi tutto quello che vi gira per il melone accaldato.


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2010)

La Siberia! :mrgreen: ... ma non come punizione, come premio :mexican: :rotfl:


----------



## Micia (17 Luglio 2010)

:rotfl:minghiuz' mari...eccheghezz faccio in sibberia


----------



## Lettrice (17 Luglio 2010)

A perte gli scherzi mi hanno detto che la Siberia e' bellissima

Dipende Micio, Italia, fuori... Io consiglio sempre Praga perche' e' una delle citta' piu' belle che abbia mai visto (anche se ora l'hanno un po' sputtanata)...

Montenegro volevo andarci quest'estate


----------



## Fabry (17 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La Siberia! :mrgreen: ... ma non come punizione, come premio :mexican: :rotfl:




Esagerata....basta il Cervino :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Esagerata....basta il Cervino :carneval:


Si, ma li ci sono le valanghe


----------



## Fabry (17 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, ma li ci sono le valanghe




 Azzz non ci pensai...... vabbè quote senza neve....ma vi prego in alto, al fresco....quì si boccheggia


----------



## Micia (17 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A perte gli scherzi mi hanno detto che la Siberia e' bellissima
> 
> Dipende Micio, Italia, fuori... Io consiglio sempre Praga perche' e' una delle citta' piu' belle che abbia mai visto (anche se ora l'hanno un po' sputtanata)...
> 
> Montenegro volevo andarci quest'estate


praga non è bellla, è di piu',

montenegro?


----------



## aristocat (17 Luglio 2010)

Isola di Gozo....


----------



## Micia (17 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Isola di Gozo....


 
ando' sta?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl:minghiuz' mari...eccheghezz faccio in sibberia


spaccare le pietre colorate, invece di raccoglierle :rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (17 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ando' sta?


una delle isole dell'arcipelago di Malta, guarda qui:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gozo
Posto magico... almeno per me :singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (17 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A perte gli scherzi mi hanno detto che la Siberia e' bellissima
> 
> Dipende Micio, Italia, fuori... Io consiglio sempre Praga perche' e' una delle citta' piu' belle che abbia mai visto (anche se ora l'hanno un po' sputtanata)...
> 
> Montenegro volevo andarci quest'estate


Anch'io la Siberia  ho sentito che è bellissima e mi attira molto.
Farei un viaggio a Perth, Australia. Pare sia un paradiso.
Anche Canada e Italia però. Ci sono regioni italiane che non conosco e credo bellissime: puglia, campania e sicilia.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> praga non è bellla, è di piu',
> 
> montenegro?


Si orecchium, guardati le foto... da panico

http://www.discover-montenegro.com/index.htm


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> spaccare le pietre colorate, invece di raccoglierle :rotfl:


 
per tiratele


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si orecchium, guardati le foto... da panico
> 
> http://www.discover-montenegro.com/index.htm


 
orpo d'un can


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> orpo d'un can


Me la sto sognando:unhappy:

E mi sa che per quest'anno devo continuare a sognarmelamiiiii


----------



## ranatan (19 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> temperature permettendo si viaggia.
> personalmente me ne andrei al freddo ma...vabbe...compromessi della vita.
> 
> qui dall'olanda, la sicilia, il veneto, il lazio, il piemonte, scrivono tutti i di'.
> ...


Mah, in Italia ti posso consigliare Monterosso al mare, nelle cinque terre (Liguria). Conosco molto bene il paese perchè ci vado da anni e tutta quella zona la trovo stupenda. Puoi fare mare ma anche belle passeggiate ed escursioni in montagna.
Il mare è piuttoso pulito.
Sconsiglio il mese di agosto. Splendido in maggio o giugno.
Io fra un pò ci vado...non vedo l'ora!


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mah, in Italia ti posso consigliare Monterosso al mare, nelle cinque terre (Liguria). Conosco molto bene il paese perchè ci vado da anni e tutta quella zona la trovo stupenda. Puoi fare mare ma anche belle passeggiate ed escursioni in montagna.
> Il mare è piuttoso pulito.
> Sconsiglio il mese di agosto. Splendido in maggio o giugno.
> Io fra un pò ci vado...non vedo l'ora!


benvenuta in liguria 
bella ma cara , un po' snob e inospitale (pochi servizi rispetto ad altre regioni)


----------



## ranatan (19 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> benvenuta in liguria
> bella ma cara , un po' snob e inospitale (pochi servizi rispetto ad altre regioni)


Grazie cara...eh si, fra pochi giorni giungerò dalle tue parti.
Si, è vero...i monterossini non ci sanno proprio fare (senza offesa per nessuno ma sono prorpio antipatici) ma io ci sono abituata visto che anche dove vivo io non è che la gente sia il massimo della cordialità.
I negozi sono molto cari, infatti noi prima di partire facciamo la super spesona di generi alimentari nella nostra città.
Personalmente io adoro Arenzano, dove ho dei parenti...la gente è simpatica e la cittadina ospitale...però purtroppo lì il mare è davvero improponibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Grazie cara...eh si, fra pochi giorni giungerò dalle tue parti.
> Si, è vero...i monterossini non ci sanno proprio fare (senza offesa per nessuno ma sono prorpio antipatici) ma io ci sono abituata visto che anche dove vivo io non è che la gente sia il massimo della cordialità.
> I negozi sono molto cari, infatti noi prima di partire facciamo la super spesona di generi alimentari nella nostra città.
> Personalmente io adoro Arenzano, dove ho dei parenti...la gente è simpatica e la cittadina ospitale...però purtroppo lì il mare è davvero improponibile.


 Molto carina Varigotti.


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Grazie cara...eh si, fra pochi giorni giungerò dalle tue parti.
> Si, è vero...i monterossini non ci sanno proprio fare (senza offesa per nessuno ma sono prorpio antipatici) ma io ci sono abituata visto che anche dove vivo io non è che la gente sia il massimo della cordialità.
> I negozi sono molto cari, infatti noi prima di partire facciamo la super spesona di generi alimentari nella nostra città.
> Personalmente io adoro Arenzano, dove ho dei parenti...la gente è simpatica e la cittadina ospitale...però purtroppo lì il mare è davvero improponibile.


arenzano è troppo vicino al porto, qualche chilometro in più e vai a spotorno ,varigotti ..lì il mare è pulito


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Me la sto sognando:unhappy:
> 
> E mi sa che per quest'anno devo continuare a sognarmelamiiiii


Vedi com'è strana la vita... a me invece per quest'anno toccherà sognarmi Amsterdam e la Sardegna ... :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vedi com'è strana la vita... a me invece per quest'anno toccherà sognarmi Amsterdam e la Sardegna ... :mexican:


Ad A'dam al momento si sta da dio!
23-26 gradi, sole, venticello fresco... si stava una meraviglia al Vondel Park! 

Non andro' in Sardegna d'estate, troppo caldo...


----------



## Caveja (19 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ad A'dam al momento si sta da dio!
> 23-26 gradi, sole, venticello fresco... si stava una meraviglia al Vondel Park!
> 
> Non andro' in Sardegna d'estate, troppo caldo...


:mexican: Oh... invece qua si s'ciòpa di caldo!!! I giorni scorsi soprattutto è stata una sauna a cielo aperto. Pazienza passerà dico io


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> benvenuta in liguria
> bella ma cara , un po' snob e inospitale (pochi servizi rispetto ad altre regioni)


Ma io non trovo che i liguri non siano ospitali.
Snob si forse ma non mi disturba.
Sono consapevoli della bellezza della loro terra e ne sono gelosi, questo si.
Una volta che entri "nelle grazie" (ho fatto la battuta per quello splendidi paesino delle grazie:mrgreen sanno essere adorabil.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molto carina Varigotti.


Per me Portovenere, Fezzano, Le grazie, Lerici sono posti stupendi!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma io non trovo che i liguri non siano ospitali.
> Snob si forse ma non mi disturba.
> Sono consapevoli della bellezza della loro terra e ne sono gelosi, questo si.
> Una volta che entri "nelle grazie" (ho fatto la battuta per quello splendidi paesino delle grazie:mrgreen sanno essere adorabil.


ci puoi contare, questo sì.non sono quelli che ti accolgono con la pacca sulla spalla, ma se ti comporti bene se possono farti un favore te lo fanno.
un po' inospitali sono i posti ma per una questione di conformazione ...non abbiamo gli spazi della romagna e gli scogli sono più difficili da gestire.
certi gioiellini come san fruttuoso di camogli...te li devi meritare


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci puoi contare, questo sì.non sono quelli che ti accolgono con la pacca sulla spalla, ma se ti comporti bene se possono farti un favore te lo fanno.
> un po' inospitali sono i posti ma per una questione di conformazione ...non abbiamo gli spazi della romagna e gli scogli sono più difficili da gestire.
> certi gioiellini come san fruttuoso di camogli...te li devi meritare


Esatto, d'altronde quei gioielli sono talmente piccoli che "meno siamo meglio è". Sono ruvidi ma pratici e se vogliono renderti il soggiorno gradevolissimo lo fanno meglio di altri.(se vogliono:mrgreen
Camogli e san fruttuoso sono bellissimi ma troppo "turistici" (non che portovenere non lo sia). Altri gioielli meno sponsorizzati e famosi sono altrettanto belli.
Portofino è strepitoso ma io non ci vado assolutamente più volentieri. Puzza di snob arricchiti , cafoni senza classe da camogli
Poi io trovo anche Genova bellissima.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

portofino ha perso magia da tanto tempo: è diventato la bomboniera personale di tronchetti, piersilvio e altri.blindata e patinata.
genova ha fatto un po' di make up  ed , effettivamente è diventata più bella.anche lei ha qualche difficoltà logistica con le sue stradine strette e le "risalite" ..ora stanno facendo cose strane in corso italia ...staremo a vedere.
il mare mi da sicurezza...sapere di averlo sempre lì, disponibile e mai fermo..da energia e carica


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> portofino ha perso magia da tanto tempo: è diventato la bomboniera personale di tronchetti, piersilvio e altri.blindata e patinata.
> genova ha fatto un po' di make up  ed , effettivamente è diventata più bella.anche lei ha qualche difficoltà logistica con le sue stradine strette e le "risalite" ..ora stanno facendo cose strane in corso italia ...staremo a vedere.
> * il mare mi da sicurezza...sapere di averlo sempre lì, disponibile e mai fermo..da energia e carica*


Con rispetto parlando ,chi vive in un posto di mare ha un culo incredibile


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Con rispetto parlando ,chi vive in un posto di mare ha un culo incredibile


Sì, ma anche chi vive in montagna 

E sotto certi aspetti, anche chi vive in città.

Io credo che tutti i luoghi abbiano lati positivi e negativi, e il bel tempo rende tutti molto attraenti. Il problema casomai è il degrado e menefreghismo che risiede in ciascuno di noi e che trasforma il luogo in cui viviamo in uno schifo senza paragoni.

Quando abbiamo l'occasione di farlo, non buttare la spazzatura in strada, incentivare il verde e spazi di relax, ribellarsi contro il taglio degli alberi e la riduzione di spazio verde, insistere che la separazione degli rifuti venga introdotta e mantenuta, criticare chi non rispetta la pulizia e chi sporca intenzionalmente ... ho dimenticato qualcosa? ... questo fa la differenza.

Le proteste privati contro le autorità e individui ignoti non porta a nulla se non ulteriore degrado e malessere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci puoi contare, questo sì.non sono quelli che ti accolgono con la pacca sulla spalla, ma se ti comporti bene se possono farti un favore te lo fanno.
> un po' inospitali sono i posti ma per una questione di conformazione ...non abbiamo gli spazi della romagna e gli scogli sono più difficili da gestire.
> certi gioiellini come san fruttuoso di camogli...te li devi meritare


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah1hiqgCDZI&feature=related


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì, ma anche chi vive in montagna
> 
> E sotto certi aspetti, anche chi vive in città.
> 
> ...


Non parlavo mica di questo.
Per come sono fatta il mare mi da energia e positività quindi considero molto fortunato chi ha la possibilità di averlo vicino quando vuole.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Per me Portovenere, Fezzano, Le grazie, Lerici sono posti stupendi!


pure ammmè mi siolgono.

e che ne dici di una baia del silenzio al tramonto


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah1hiqgCDZI&feature=related


 che vuol dire la faccina con la paresi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che vuol dire la faccina con la paresi?


 Con quella faccia un po' così, quell'espressione un po' così...


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con quella faccia un po' così, quell'espressione un po' così...


 ho capito:unhappy:


----------

